# Phoenix ILC 150 ETH + Stromüberwachung



## underxpressure (21 September 2010)

Hallo,

ich muss mehrere Geräte über eine Prozessleitwarte rücksetzen können. (kurzer Hardreset durch stromlos schalten mittels Relais) 

Die Ansteuerung soll über eine Phoenix ILC 150 ETH laufen. Die Befehle zum Rücksetzen kommen von der PLW über einen OPC-Server an die SPS. 
Das Programm an sich soll nach einem Befehl aus der PLW den Ausgang der SPS für 5s auf High schalten.
Der Aufwand des Programms ist somit äußerst gering.

Das Problem was ich sehe das die Ansteuerung direkt aus dem Netz kommt.


Funktioniert diese Art der Kommunikation des ILC 150 über Ethernet problemlos? Kann ich Befehle über OPC an den ILC 150 senden? 

Der OPC-Server unterstütz Phoenix. 


*zur Stromüberwachung:*

Die Netzteile der zu schaltenden Geräte sollen ebenfalls überwacht werden. Da die Geräte 24/7 in Betrieb sind, fließt ein Dauerstrom. Meine Vorstellung ist einfach den Stromfluß auf 0 zu prüfen. 

Ist der Stromfluß =0 muss das Netzteil defekt sein. 

Bietet Phoenix solche Geräte für die Inline Reihe an? Eine einfache 0-20/4-20ma Auswertung ist nicht möglich, da die Stromaufnahme der Geräte höher liegt und ich mir selbstgebastelte Lösungen aller Messwiderstand/Stromwandler etc. sparen möchte. 

Gibts eine Alternative zum *MCR-SL-S- 16-SP- 24* aber trotzdem von Phoenix? 
Ich würde den Stromwächterausgang direkt auf die SPS schalten um eine einfache Binär-Auswertung (Netzteil i.O. /defekt) zu realisieren. 

Gibts passende Stromwandler von Phoenix die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden habe? Diese machen eine Analogauswertung über 0-20mA vielleicht wieder interessant.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Exkalibur28 (24 September 2010)

Hallo,

mit OPC-Befehl ist doch sicherlich gemeint, dass ein Prozessdatum gesetzt oder verändert wird. Dieses Prozessdatum muss in der Steuerungsapplikation entsprechend behandelt werden, um den 5 sek. Timer zu starten. 

Eine Variable in der PC WORX Applikation kann durch eine Check-Box im Variablen-Sheet für den OPC Server freigeschaltet werden. So kann der Server direkt das Prozessdatum auf der Steuerung beeinflussen. Dieses muss dann nur noch entsprechend interpretiert werden und fertig ist die Steuerung über OPC.

Gruß
Exkalibur28

Ergänzung zur Strommessung: Ein Strom von 0 Ampere bedeutet doch, dass der Verbraucher keinen Strom aufnimmt...das kann auch bei einem funktionierenden Netzteil der Fall sein. Ich würde eine Spannungsüberwachung nehmen.


----------



## MSB (24 September 2010)

Also bezüglich  der Strommessung:
Die einfachste 08/15 Lösung wäre ein 24V DC Relais auf die Versorgungsspannung zu hängen,
dessen Kontakt dann als DI wohin auch immer.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Verpolt (24 September 2010)

> Die einfachste 08/15 Lösung wäre ein 24V DC Relais auf die Versorgungsspannung zu hängen,
> dessen Kontakt dann als DI wohin auch immer.



oder gleich direkt auf den Eingang.

Wir haben Netzteile mit "betriebsbereit-Kontakt" im Einsatz. Das erspart einiges


----------



## underxpressure (27 September 2010)

1. Die Netzteile sind bereits vorhanden und verbaut. 

2. Die Netzteile sind parallel geschalten und überdimensioniert. Dadurch wird bei Ausfall eines Netzteils die Anlage von den Restlichen weiter betrieben. 

3. Durch die Parallelschaltung ist aber eine Spannungsüberwachung unmöglich. 


Da die Anlage ständig in Betrieb ist, ist anzunehmen das auch ständiger Stromfluß herrscht. Dadurch kann ich auf 0A prüfen. Die Ströme sind auch nicht so gering das es Probleme dabei geben wird. 

Die Relaisidee werde ich mal Prüfen. Klingt nicht schlecht! Bedankt! 

Die Prämisse dieses Projekts ist eindeutig Kosteneffektivität. Das liegt im geringen Umfang, was die SPS zu leisten haben wird. Deshalb sind auch keine neuen Netzteile geplant.


----------



## Exkalibur28 (28 September 2010)

*Entkoppeln und einzeln Überwachen*

Parallelschalten der Netzteile kann man machen, ...schöner ist, die einzelnen Spannungsquellen mit Dioden zu entkoppeln. Dadurch kann es bei einem defekt (Kurzschluss) der Ausgangsstufe eines Netzteils nicht zu einer Überlastung der anderen Netzteile kommen. 
Bei Solaranlagen entkoppelt man jeden String normalerweise auch, um im Fehlerfall keine Rückwirkung zu haben.
Wenn man diese Dioden dann aber hat, kann man jedes Netzteil schön mit einem 24V Relais Spannungsüberwachen.
Bei den meisten Netzteilen ist zwar eine Diode zum Entkoppeln drin, wenn die Netzteile ein 'Power-Good' herausgeben, sollte es in Deinem Fall auch ok sein. Gibt es dieses Signal nicht vom Netzteil, bleibt nur die Entkopplung über externe Dioden und einer eigenen Überwachung mit einem Relais.

Gruß
Exkalibur28


----------



## RoSt (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wenn man z.B. Netzteile von Phoenix Contact nimmt ist eine Auswertung ganz einfach. Die meisten haben einen Ausgang, der nennt sich "DC OK". Dieser ist "high", wenn das Netzteil arbeitet und "low", wenn die Netzspannung fehlt oder ausgangsseitig ein Defekt vor liegt. Zusätzlich gibt es Diodenmodule zum Entkoppeln der einzelnen Netzteile.

mfg
RoSt


----------



## underxpressure (30 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich sitze mal wieder an meiner Steuerung. Phoenix hatte eine ausgedehnte Lieferzeit. 

Ich habe soweit alles vorbereitet. Die Steuerung ist programmiert. Hierfür habe ich zum testen einfach nur die eingebauten Inputs des ILC130 verwendet. 

Diese Inputs sollen jetzt durch eine WebOberfläche ersetzt werden. Quasi baue ich einen Button in meiner Webapplikation, dieser wird über den OPC-Server zum Input. 

So das ich keine Hardware Inputs mehr verwende. Die Eingangssignale der SPS kommen rein aus meiner Webapplication. Diese ist in Silverlight realisiert. 

Ist für diese Konfiguaration noch weitere Software seitens Phoenix notwendig oder reicht Worx Express hier zu? 

Leider ist der OPC-Server noch nicht bereit gestellt. So das ich noch keine direkten Tests durchführen konnte.


----------



## Oerw (30 November 2010)

Hallo


zu 1)
es ist ohne weiteres möglich OPC Tags zu verwenden, um hierüber einen Ausgang über ein Zeitglied anzusteuern. Hier gilt es jedoch zu beachten, ist der OPC Tag länger oder kützer als 5s

zu 2)
wenn mehrere Netzteile pararell verschaltet sind, bringt dir eine Überwachung des Stromflusses nichts. Bei Ausfall eines Netzteil wirst du nicht erfahren, da ein Netzteil ausgefallen ist. Hier wäre dann der potentialfreier Kontakt DC OK von Vorteil. 
Zu beachten hierbei ist jedoch, das bei einer direkten Pararellschaltung bei bestimmten Defekten das Netzteil eine Last darstellt, dadurch werden andere Netzteile höher belastet und könnten ebenfalls zu einem Defekt führen, daher besser eine Entkopplung über die Dioden. Bei einer Diodenentkopplung, falls DC OK nicht vorhanden ist, ein Relais nutzen zur Erkennung des Ausfalles.
Eine primäre Erkennung des Netzteils läßt zwar auf die fehlende 24V schließen, aber jedoch nicht umgekehrt

Zur Programmierung reicht PCWORX EXPRESS aus.
Wofür ist die Silverlight Applikation ? Die PLW setzt die Signal über OPC, oder ?


----------



## underxpressure (1 Dezember 2010)

1. Gut das beruhigt mich. 

2. Das Problem wurde über eine einfache Relaislösung gelöst. Relais schaltet über einen Wechsler bei Spannungsaufall auf das andere Netzteil um. Der 2 Kontakt des Relais wird als Input zur SPS geführt. Dieser zeigt an ob das Netzteil aktiv oder fehlerhaft ist. 

Die PLW ist in Silverlight umgesetzt.


----------



## Phoenix Contact (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo underxpressure,

Du kannst PCWorx Express für einen ILC130ETH Controller nutzen und diesen darüber konfigurieren.
Bezüglich des OPC Server kann man in PCWorx Express die Variablen konfigurieren die über OPC genutzt  und die zwischen Steuerung und Visualisierung ausgetauscht werden sollen.
Die OPC Informationen werden beim Download des Projektes auf der Steuerung abgelegt.
Ich hoffe diese Informationen helfen dir weiter
und verbleibe 

mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Dein Service-Team von Phoenix Contact

___________________________________
automation-service@phoenixcontact.com
Hotline +49 5281 946 2888


----------



## underxpressure (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

also das SPS-Program läuft. Opc-Daten definiert. OPC-Server läuft. Testclient (Matrikon OPC Explorer) kann OPC Daten ansprechen. 

Jetzt muss ich es in Silverlight einbauen. 


Danke an die Hilfe die bis jetzt kam. Wenn sich weitere Probleme ergeben stell ich die durch.


----------

